# Surge of Illegals crossing the US border ahead of election



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

And so it begins! Thousands of illegals pouring in, in the hopes that Hillary will win and they'll get amnesty and be able to stay. As a legal immigrant who has been in the US for over 18 years, and an American citizen, THIS is what is truly deplorable. I know the time, effort, money, and paperwork that it takes to do this legally, and it pisses me off to no end that these people think they can just cross the border and that they'll be granted amnesty by that devil-woman. I'm a patriot and I love this country more than many natural born citizens, but I really don't like where we're headed.

Sorry, rant over.

Surge of migrants illegally crossing U.S.-Mexico border ahead of election - CBS News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No surprise here. Obama has probably order border patrol to stand down and let them in so they can vote for Hillary. 

Good to hear your feelings on this. This country needs immigrants like you who understand the rule of law.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> And so it begins! Thousands of illegals pouring in, in the hopes that Hillary will win and they'll get amnesty and be able to stay. As a legal immigrant who has been in the US for over 18 years, and an American citizen, THIS is what is truly deplorable. I know the time, effort, money, and paperwork that it takes to do this legally, and it pisses me off to no end that these people think they can just cross the border and that they'll be granted amnesty by that devil-woman. I'm a patriot and I love this country more than many natural born citizens, but I really don't like where we're headed.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.
> 
> Surge of migrants illegally crossing U.S.-Mexico border ahead of election - CBS News


Hey Fuser,

I'd like to hear your story of why/how you came to the US legally?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the word is certainly out about Trump's Wall - that's the real incentive here - a Hellery amnesty and coming in to vote illegal is just pipe dreams .... they know Obammy's USA is coming to an end and hope to hide out ....

01/21/17 expect action already on the illegals - Trump will have already had planning meetings and #1 on the agenda will be the largest round up in US law enforcement history - all the criminal illegal crap is going to get run down & arrested .... ICE, Border Patrol, Homeland, FBI will be combing thru the ethnic neighborhoods - going to be looking at the Muslim situation seriously ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Importing more Clinton voters.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuser .... I like ya ..... even if you do hail from Alabama!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish all immigrants could be like Fuser. Legal and loves this country. If you ain't that then your ass is out.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

By the very act of their illegally crossing into the US they became criminals. Why do we tolerate them?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> By the very act of their illegally crossing into the US they became criminals. Why do we tolerate them?


"We" dont, but all our idiot politicians do. And all the idiot citizens keep voting them into office.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Hey Fuser,
> 
> I'd like to hear your story of why/how you came to the US legally?


It's actually a pretty short/simple story. My father was offered a job here while we were still living in Brazil, so my parents and my 4 siblings all moved to the U.S. in 1998. Assimilation wasn't a big deal for us because we had all attended an American school in Brazil our whole lives. For the majority of the time we had a "Green Card" which allowed us to work, pay taxes, and have all the rights of a citizen, except vote. This is the only aspect of "Permanent Residency" vs being a citizen that I don't agree with. If i'm paying taxes and contributing to society, I think I should have a right to vote as well. Either way, two years ago I became an American citizen because this is home now. I considered moving back to Brazil a few years ago but despite the current situation here, this is still the land of opportunity. People come here to make their dreams come true. So I do understand why people want to come here, but people need to understand that there are millions of people in line trying to achieve the same thing, and that there are proper and legal channels to do that. I didn't come here on a boat, I didn't hop the fence, I came aboard a 767, landed in Atlanta, GA and walked in through the front door. I hope that gives you some insight on my story. But i'l be happy to answer any other questions anyone may have.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

The feds are also working overtime to process as many citizenship applications as possible before Nov 8th.

That may explain why they granted 2000 people citizenship after those folks submitted fake data to skirt deportation orders.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> It's actually a pretty short/simple story. My father was offered a job here while we were still living in Brazil, so my parents and my 4 siblings all moved to the U.S. in 1998. Assimilation wasn't a big deal for us because we had all attended an American school in Brazil our whole lives. For the majority of the time we had a "Green Card" which allowed us to work, pay taxes, and have all the rights of a citizen, except vote. This is the only aspect of "Permanent Residency" vs being a citizen that I don't agree with. If i'm paying taxes and contributing to society, I think I should have a right to vote as well. Either way, two years ago I became an American citizen because this is home now. I considered moving back to Brazil a few years ago but despite the current situation here, this is still the land of opportunity. People come here to make their dreams come true. So I do understand why people want to come here, but people need to understand that there are millions of people in line trying to achieve the same thing, and that there are proper and legal channels to do that. I didn't come here on a boat, I didn't hop the fence, I came aboard a 767, landed in Atlanta, GA and walked in through the front door. I hope that gives you some insight on my story. But i'l be happy to answer any other questions anyone may have.


May I say ..... I am proud to stand beside you as an American citizen.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> May I say ..... I am proud to stand beside you as an American citizen.


I appreciate that Watchman, I really do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> It's actually a pretty short/simple story. My father was offered a job here while we were still living in Brazil, so my parents and my 4 siblings all moved to the U.S. in 1998. Assimilation wasn't a big deal for us because we had all attended an American school in Brazil our whole lives. For the majority of the time we had a "Green Card" which allowed us to work, pay taxes, and have all the rights of a citizen, except vote. This is the only aspect of "Permanent Residency" vs being a citizen that I don't agree with. If i'm paying taxes and contributing to society, I think I should have a right to vote as well. Either way, two years ago I became an American citizen because this is home now. I considered moving back to Brazil a few years ago but despite the current situation here, this is still the land of opportunity. People come here to make their dreams come true. So I do understand why people want to come here, but people need to understand that there are millions of people in line trying to achieve the same thing, and that there are proper and legal channels to do that. I didn't come here on a boat, I didn't hop the fence, I came aboard a 767, landed in Atlanta, GA and walked in through the front door. I hope that gives you some insight on my story. But i'l be happy to answer any other questions anyone may have.


Ladies and Gentlemen; An American^^^


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 27961


Ladies and Gentlemen; NOT an American^^^^^


----------

